# Headed to



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

the hosp for the hubs shoulder /rotator cuff surgery. He's naturally dreading it, but desperately needs it before it gets so bad that he has to have the reverse replacement done.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck to Hubs. I think that has a long recovery .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He is done and the surgery will help with his pain level. The rotator cuff is not repairable, but the doc cleaned the arthritis out and removed the damaged tendon. He will still have good range of motion when he heals.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope he heals fast,it's almost planting time.At least he has his own private duty nurse taking care of him....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx CQ! He is doing well, but very sore. His recovery will be long but not as long as if he had the reverse replacement. He's up and went to get the newspaper this morning and just saw the mail person drop off the mail so he'll walk back down in a bit. It's a bit over a city block long to walk.
I'm going to work out and he'll be fine for an hour or so.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's to getting better and getting back to those honey-do duties!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Karen!! He doesn't do well inside for very long periods of time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How's hubby getting around?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He's doing great! He will be able to do pretty much what he wants as long as he doesn't lift over his head.. He got his sutures out this week and while sore, he's up and around the place. Thx for asking.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Make sure he doesn't cheat on his rehab exercises!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

His dr actually didn't make him go to PT. He gave Jim an over the door pulley to help with his range of motion. He's been pretty compliant.


----------

